# HC Cuba Turning Yellow



## Emrah (Sep 18, 2016)

Hello PlantedTank, firstly sorry my english. :icon_cry:

I have 96lt planted tank, my HC are turning yellow. I didnt understand this problem.

Tank setup: Today, 28th day.
Light: 60x1w powerled with 60degree lenses. 8 hours day.
CO2: Limegreen with dropchecker. Its going green before lights open. With ista external reactor with pressurized co2.
Temp: 22 - 25 degree.
Water paramteres: ??? I dont have ph, kh, gh tests.
Substrate: JBL Volcano Mineral + JBL Volcano Powder + Gravel
Ferts: NPK + Trace Elements + FE
Filtration: eheim 2213, eheim 350 surface skimmer.
Daily ferts;
2ml N (2ppm)
1ml P (0.2ppm)
10ml K (6ppm)
1ml FE (0,2ppm)
1ml Trace
2ml liquid carbon sometimes 1ml.
Water Change: Sometimes every other day (%30). Sometimes every 3th day (%50).
Plants: HC Cuba, H. Micra, S. Repens. (All submersed)
- HC Cubas are turning yellow old leaves. Some roots completely turning yellow with body.
- HMicras are good.

Fishes: 3 SAE, 80+ Cherry Shrimp, 3 Amano Shrimp, 25 ember tetra, 2 otocinclus, 1 baby gupy.

I dont have any algae problem. 

HC Cubas are stopped growing. Normally, everything was fine. Now i have maybe 3x more cuba according to first day. 4 days before everything going bad. 

Can you help me for the find problem? Thank you. :|

This is my photosynt. video.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81J3KdKPKr8

Images.


----------



## Fissure (Jun 29, 2014)

Cuba is a pain in the arse.
Planted my 110L with it and hoped for a nice carpet. Has been lying dormant for like 4 months now. Not growing anything but not dying either. Saw yesterday they finally started to send out some new growth. Nothing has changed within the tank, same everything. Totally overgrown with other plants. Some people have really nice HC carpets and seem to have no issues growing it. Have tried it several times in both my larger and smaller tank but without success. 

Though most nice HC carpets I have seen have been with Aquasoil I think. Havent tried that yet.
You are not alone


----------



## IntotheWRX (May 13, 2016)

cubas are hard to grow! most of mine didn't grow and when they did it was slow.

My first guess is that the cubas are melting. Once they melt, they will be brown forever. turn up your co2. dont listen to the CO2 checker color. Listen to your heart. turn it higher. give it high co2 for a week and see if the yellow is spreading. the yellow wont turn back to green. just check if the green continues to turn yellow.


----------



## Emrah (Sep 18, 2016)

Thanks for the help my friends.

Yesterday i have incrased ferts level. 2ml to 6ml no3 (1ml = 0,65ppm) and 1ml to 3ml PO3 (1ml = 0,05ppm). today i saw, my yellowish HC body turning green. I think its nitrate deficiency. Today incrased my co2 levels 2bps to 3bps.

Im watching status, i will share with you. Thanks.




---

*before*


*after*


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

Your N ppm was pretty low before, so you probably got it right and it was N deficiency. Evidence looks telling. Would keep watching it just in case.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emrah (Sep 18, 2016)

@Opare thank you.

Maybe i need to try EI dosing guide. Today i gave 0,2ppm fe (1ml) and 1ml trace elements. Tomorrow again 6ml no3 and 3ml po3. I will share status. My lights really strong and plants doing photosynthesis like crazy.


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

I do 1/2 EI and seems to work okay. Although I do have some melting on some HC, while most grows well and is getting thick. That may be from CO2 issues though, cus I was fiddling with it for a while. May up to 3/4 dosing and see where that puts me.
If you don't have tonnes of demanding stems you probably won't need to dose a full EI regime. No harm in doing so though. Just experiment until you find something that works.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emrah (Sep 18, 2016)

These are my plants. (60x40x40)

Maybe 80+ HM stems. 4 s. repens and HCs. I bought these riccias yesterday. Riccias here for someday. I will setup my second tank.


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

Really nice tank!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emrah (Sep 18, 2016)

Oh thanks . You made me happy. I`m trying to do something. <3


----------



## Emrah (Sep 18, 2016)

1 october


13 october


HCs are rescued! Thanks. :}


----------



## Bananableps (Nov 6, 2013)

Congratz on the HC recovery!

Will those fathead minnows be compatible with the rest of the tank? The males can get a bit feisty.


----------



## Emrah (Sep 18, 2016)

Bananableps said:


> Congratz on the HC recovery!
> 
> Will those fathead minnows be compatible with the rest of the tank? The males can get a bit feisty.


Thank you! 

Fathead minnows are SAEs? Sorry my english not enough for understanding fathead minnows :icon_roll

If you talking about SAEs, they are here from first day. I didnt saw any agression. :angel:

Maybe help for someone.
Ferts routine:
3x 10ppm NO3, 1ppm PO4, 8-10ppm K, 2-3ppm MG
3x 0,4ppm fe + trace (trace includes fe)
weekly %50-70 water change
10hours 60w powerled with 60 degree lenses.


----------



## Bananableps (Nov 6, 2013)

Ah sorry! My mistake. Wrong fish.


----------



## Emrah (Sep 18, 2016)

No problem. )


----------



## Emrah (Sep 18, 2016)

After 1 month with full EI.

Huge pearling 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qklt9UK8Bd4

13 October 2016 ~ 13 November 2016
13-kasim by Emrah Çelik, on Flickr

IMG_4936 by Emrah Çelik, on Flickr

IMG_4930 by Emrah Çelik, on Flickr

IMG_4931 by Emrah Çelik, on Flickr

IMG_4932 by Emrah Çelik, on Flickr

IMG_4933 by Emrah Çelik, on Flickr


----------



## Rusticdr (Apr 5, 2016)

Gorgeous looking tank. Excellent work. Just one question.. with this kind of powerful lights no problems with GSA or any other algae at all? 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Emrah (Sep 18, 2016)

Rusticdr said:


> Gorgeous looking tank. Excellent work. Just one question.. with this kind of powerful lights no problems with GSA or any other algae at all?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk



Thank you. 0

I have no problem with leds. Im using 6500k white leds (34w with 60degree lenses - 1w high power led) from 21th october. I didn`t see any algal problem. Btw i have dosing 2ppm PO4 x 3/week to get rid of GSA. If i dose 1ppm x 3/week GSA occurs again.

I bought these nerite snails because most great looking snails in the world!  They are not here for solving any problem.


----------



## fatihsahin07 (Jun 21, 2011)

I have my eye on you


----------



## Roni Tovi (May 17, 2016)

Emrah said:


> After 1 month with full EI.
> 
> Huge pearling
> 
> ...


There 's a difference with the lighting between the old/new photos. So how would you know whether it was the nutrients or lighting ? I would say it's more likely ADA Aquasky


----------

